# King Cobra's



## rett82 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know they are illegal but i loooooooooooooooooove these snakes. Has anyone ever seen these beautiful snakes and got photo's? If so could you pleeease post them. This would be my dream.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 30, 2009)

check out Viperkeeper on youtube if you already havnt. He has got some great captive footage of adult kings and baby kings. also many other cobras such as red spitters and corals. very entertaining.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Retic (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's the one from the Australian Reptile Park.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2009)

and here's one of it's offspring....


----------



## JasonL (Nov 30, 2009)

Kissy Kissy.....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 30, 2009)

they're such massive, beautiful snakes!


----------



## potato matter (Nov 30, 2009)

they are such beautifu and powerful snakes. I love them too!!!


----------



## firedream (Nov 30, 2009)

i completely agree. i love these snakes. i'm completely obsessed!!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 30, 2009)

first 3 photos are from the Bangkok snake farm and the last is a rescued "defanged" cobra from the Snakehouse in Sihanokville,cambodia.


----------



## BlackMamba (Nov 30, 2009)

Go to Thailand. They have a heaps of shows over there where you can seem them up close and personal.


----------



## rett82 (Dec 1, 2009)

omg thanks for the replies and awwwwwwwwwwwsome pics everyone. I'm the same firedream im obsessed too.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Dec 1, 2009)

i wonder what a bite of that will feel like


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2009)

reptiledude1 said:


> i wonder what a bite of that will feel like



Living in Borneo you might be able to find out :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 1, 2009)

They are a very impressive snake ...HUGE(not all snake shows have them de fanged?) ...I seen a vid by RB he showed that a Cobra cant throw its head back ..so he was able to get his hand on top and push it down (not that it would be a common thing to do ) but he was explaining that this can be done with this type of snake, but cant do it with our eastern brown ...(so my point being, how they show act with their cobras ..the show would be a fair bit different if they were using our eastern browns ...I dont know anyone that would Kiss an EB on top of its head... lol )


----------



## JasonL (Dec 1, 2009)

No, not all of the snakes are defanged, but most of the asian animals at least are kept in sub standard conditions and most still use mesh cages and the snake rub their noses off. KC tend to give plenty of warning and mock strikes, huff and puff ect before actually biting, add that to the fact that most Cobras are easily fooled by movement and you have a very workable snake if you have the balls to want to.


----------

